# JD 40 question...



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Going through Kijiji on the weekend and came across a John Deere 40 for $3000 Canadian.Comes with ring chains and a loader not attached. I don't know anything about a 40 other than what I read on Tractor Data.

What are they like?Heres a pic of it.Any help would be appreciated.Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Can't tell you what they were like, but back in the day I'm sure that it was a good machine. John Deere has thrived where all their competition has faded away. Look on tractorhouse.com , they have about ten John Deere 40's for sale and most are priced well above $3K. Dealer prices.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Lightweight, dangerous on hilly ground because of a high center of gravity. Fun for grandkids in the yard with the battery removed. Use too much fuel and tend to rock back on the rear wheels to be other than a collector tractor. Will keep going up in value because they are small and easy to tuck into a collection.

A lot of fun to take to tractor parades too.

Cannot go wrong if in good shape.

Forgot to mention, a SEM finishes dealer can mix a moisture cured urethane paint that needs no primer, and perfectly matches the original lead paint colors on old JD iron. Keeps the grandchildren unleaded!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

That's a good LOOKIN unit.. a little pressure washin', some decals, a new muffler & seat & she's ready for a parade...


----------

